# anyone use nuvet?



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

if so, what are the pros and cons, if any...


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

expensive...


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

haha! besides that?


----------



## LET82 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have used it and still do...I have a link on my site that you can order it. It is kinda expensive however your dogs hardly ever get sick, their coat shines, they really get good muscle definintion while taking these vitamins. Honestly, all I can think of it good nothing bad fro Nu-Vet.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

It's over priced and over pushed by the bully people. It’s vitamins so it can't hurt but I question how much it helps. No vitamin is going to add muscle mass or definition. Muscle mass and definition come from genetic and good old fashion conditioning.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i use nuvet plus for the immune support. as a young puppy Peanut had demodex. it seems to keep him healthy and we have not has no flareups and hes not been sick


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

ok, thank you! it says something about muscle mass, is that just bc it has amino acids in it?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

eh i wouldnt beleive the muscle mass. you have to work your dog for muscle definition. nuvet is vitamins not steriods


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

lol! im not talkin about freakish gains that only come from roids, just like wut we would get from protein and amino acids..


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

here are some pictures of Peanut just standing. hes been on nuvet since 4 months old hes 11 months here. only 1 month of conditioning.


----------



## LET82 (Feb 24, 2009)

marshjo said:


> lol! im not talkin about freakish gains that only come from roids, just like wut we would get from protein and amino acids..


Yes...it does help with their muscle mass. I have used it and it works. However with anything you have to work your dogs out as well. Your right no huge gain like roids lol which would be insane to give a dog, but it does help some.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i dont think muscle mass but maybe muscle definition. Peanut had some definition long before i started working him. i think that is due to it containing argnine. 
if you want to really get definition workout the dog and quaility food


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

cool!! thanks guys, ima have to get some then! doesnt sound like it could be bad!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i really like them and wont stop giving them to peanut because he has done really well on them but i started them because the immune support. shiny coat extra energy muscle and overall healthy dog make me happy owner and happy nuvet customer.

just look at the pictures above of Peanut you can see his shine


----------



## LET82 (Feb 24, 2009)

marshjo said:


> cool!! thanks guys, ima have to get some then! doesnt sound like it could be bad!


Try it I think you'll like it!


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

i used it for my pups from the time they were 3 months old to 12 months after that i would stop it and start giving raw 2 times a week and got better results. i am using the nuvet on a pregnant dog now though for the development of the pups.

i love the pic of peanut with the savanna monitor just starring at him!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

marshjo said:


> cool!! thanks guys, ima have to get some then! doesnt sound like it could be bad!


Marshjo, if you're buying Nuvet for your dog to gain muscle mass and get muscle definition you'll be wasting your money. The only ingredient that could possibly increase muscle mass is the Amino Acids. I haven't seen where they even list the amount of Amino Acid in their product. To get any possible benefit from Amino Acids they must be taken immediately after exercise. If you're buy Nuvet as nutrition supplement to boost your dogs weak immune system then ok. At roughly $0.65 per day per dog your money would be better spent on a high quality feed. The only supplements I use are Flax Seed and Plain Yogurt.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I agree with Elvisfink, it's overpriced and over pushed. If you were using for pregnant dogs or for immune support, that's fine. A quality diet with homemade supplements such as eggs,yogurt, olive oil (shiny coats) and cottage cheese is usually all we use. Lots of exercise, conditioning and strength training is what needed to build muscle and give definition to them. There is the stuff I had been thinking about adding as a suppliment during working season (heavy working) called Vertex. If your dog is undergoing an intensive workout, it may be worth looking into. It seems to be much cheaper than NuVet and does basically the same thing but probably higher amino acid content. Here's the link if anybody wants to check it out...lot of info on thier products unlike NuVet. Welcome to K9 Performance Nutrition - Vertex


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

there are higher amounts of amino acids in my dogs kibble then there are in his nuvet vitamins.

i tried to go raw but Peanut's system freaks out major bubbleguts. i am just sticking to evo.

a huge part in that your dog is gonna look like is the dam and sire...if they are stacked chances are good your dogs genetics will predispose him to having muscle naturally and if it does take advantage of it and work em.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

LET82 said:


> Yes...it does help with their muscle mass. I have used it and it works. However with anything you have to work your dogs out as well. Your right no huge gain like roids lol which would be insane to give a dog, but it does help some.


I just check out your website  Southern Born and Bred Pit Bull Kennel  and on your supplement page you state "BULK UP YOUR DOGS'" and you're suggesting NuVet. What in NuVet will add muscle mass to a dog. I'm very curious because I like a well conditioned dog and people like Marshjo who are looking to add mass to his dog would find this very informative. I've never had anyone explain how NuVet would do this.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

nuvets a fraud,used nu vet and nu joint on one of my older dogs with no results,genetics and conditioning create mass and health not some pseudo super vitamin.
Now id change my tune if they where paying me big bucks to advertise them.
In short nu vet is the snake oil sales mans product that they push to the novice through bully sites.I learned the hard way.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

cane76 said:


> nuvets a fraud,used nu vet and nu joint on one of my older dogs with no results,genetics and conditioning create mass and health not some pseudo super vitamin.
> Now id change my tune if they where paying me big bucks to advertise them.
> In short nu vet is the snake oil sales mans product that they push to the novice through bully sites.I learned the hard way.


Cane, I agree and disagree with your post. I think NuVet is a descent yet very expensive nutrient supplement for dogs with weak immune systems and for nursing females. I also think it's fraudulently marked by Bully Breeders as being able to add muscle mass or even worst definition to a dog. I want someone especially someone that markets NuVet to back up that statement. To me NuVet is the TrimSpa of the dog world. You can't take one pill and have the perfect body!!!!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Elvisfink said:


> Cane, I agree and disagree with your post.


thats cool,i do speak from experiance,i guess diffrent strokes rule the world.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> Cane, I agree and disagree with your post. I think NuVet is a descent yet very expensive nutrient supplement for dogs with *weak immune systems* and for nursing females. I also think it's fraudulently marked by Bully Breeders as being able to add muscle mass or even worst definition to a dog. I want someone especially someone that markets NuVet to back up that statement. To me NuVet is the TrimSpa of the dog world. You can't take one pill and have the perfect body!!!!!


i agree with you on this post especially the weak immune system as that is why i use them and since starting with them no more health issues as far as his immune system goes. They have helped me keep Peanuts immune system on the up and up.
Peanut was diagnosed with demodex when he was 3 months old so me being the nerd that i am i went home got on the comuter found out that a weak immune system causes the mites to freak out..so i googled immune vitamins or something to that effect and came across nuvet plus had him on them and he is doing great. he cleared up so fast from his demodex only required 3 treatments and no more flare ups.
i also agree with the statement about bully breeders fradulalently marketing the muscle mass. the real snake oil salesman is the bully breeders who market them as a super pill for muscle mass. it really is not gonna do it sorry. 
nuvet does not market the vitamins as a muscle builder...just a vitamin.
here is the website they do not claim the vitamin will build muscle...
NuVet Labs Product Information
bully breeders are the ones that are making the false claims but really do you expect anything better from them?


----------



## LET82 (Feb 24, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> I just check out your website  Southern Born and Bred Pit Bull Kennel  and on your supplement page you state "BULK UP YOUR DOGS'" and you're suggesting NuVet. What in NuVet will add muscle mass to a dog. I'm very curious because I like a well conditioned dog and people like Marshjo who are looking to add mass to his dog would find this very informative. I've never had anyone explain how NuVet would do this.


Well first I start them on NuVet as a pup. It really does help fatten them up it seems. Also as adults with conditioning and weight training it helped their coat shine and the muscle definition really stock out. I know some people don't like it and think its a fraud and everyone has their opinions, however I think its great and I seen a big difference in my dogs!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i have been using them for 8 months and it hasnt done that for my pup. he is healthier and he is shiney (i do add flaxseed) but i would say that is it and that is all i want from them the immune support. everything else i would have to disagree with. these vitamins are just that vitamins not a muscle supplement sorry.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I would be willing to bet that Peanuts glossy coat comes from quality feed and the Flax Seed and not from the NuVet. There is NOTHING in NuVet that would add muscle mass or definition to a dog. I still have yet to have anyone not even the people that sell NuVet explain what ingredients in it would add muscle mass to a dog. In my opinion this product is falsely marketed by Bully breeders. It’s simply an overpriced vitamin.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

see but thats the thing i use them for Peanut's immune system (he was a demodex puppy) I dont know how (other then bully breeders) everyone mistakes them as muscle builders...so frustrating.
bully people make me feel like we beat dead horses all the time :hammer:


----------

